
Facebook enables ads to target users interested in ‘vaccine controversies’ - playpause
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/feb/15/facebook-anti-vaccination-advertising-targeting-controversy
======
justtopost
Almost every protected class can be targeted with these circumspect
catagories. Facebook makes sure of it.

